# Good jig but not perfect



## yougbuckwoodworker (Sep 29, 2010)

hey to make a deeper mortise u can always buy a longer bit


----------



## REL (May 22, 2008)

I had one. Didn't like it. Too much time for me to set up and then to disassemble to use the (Bosh) router for other tasks.

Domino is so much faster and of course much more expensive.


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

I have the original one and have used it for many years now. I love it


----------

